# Bosch ROS10



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Nice!
I'm getting a porter cable 390k…
I'll review it soon!
Isn't that canister filter a pain to clean?


----------



## bush (Feb 8, 2009)

Having owned a couple of these and other orbital sanders I am generally pleased with this model bosch sander. All pads seem to wear out in time. Bosh replacement pads are a little less expensive but as stated above have to be special ordered from the seller. The sander is a little easier on the hands than my porter cable sander. The attached dust collector is impossible for my wife to change and is hard for me even. I recommend using a shop vac attachment for a cleaner environment and better sanding quality. Home Despot has a sale on them a few times a year.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have this sander and have been pleased with it. I mostly use it with a shop-vac hooked up to its suction port, I estimate about 90% of the dust is captured that way. If I had unlimited money, I'd buy a Festool but overall, this is a good little sander for its price.


----------



## mjfnh (May 8, 2012)

I've been meaning to write my own review but I'll just put my comments on yours if you don't mind. I really like this little sander. I've only had mine for maybe 2 or 3 months, but it's been through several table projects and I have to say…it's really nice. I admit, I went from a complete piece of junk pad sander that blew dust everywhere, making the entire shop a mess. It's so bad that on nice days I'd take it and the project outside to sand to avoid the days of dust cleanup. The first time using it, I was amazed at how clean everything is as far as dust. The little canister really traps almost everything. I have a PC multi tool that uses hook and loop pad, and once you take the pad off you cant put it back on…with this Bosch I alternate a few different pads and they go right back on and stay there. Sounds like that may go away after some age as you found, but it's nice to know that you can get a new backing plate from Bosch. One more thing about this sander, it's vibration dampening is quite awesome. I've used it for probably 15 minute straight on table tops and don't get any numbness in my hand and fingers, my old sander left your hand feeling like it was asleep after 2 or 3 minutes. Overall, I give this sander 5 stars, although I do realize It's still fairly new. I like when someone like yourself writes a review after a year or so with a tool…it really lets you know what to expect. Thanks for reviewing.


----------

